# Real aged cheddar!



## Hoot (Aug 31, 2012)

I ran across the following article. I sure would like to have a taste of this cheese!
40 Year Old Cheese


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 31, 2012)

They're having a tasting of the 40-year-old cheddar in Milwaukee on October 6th. Coincidentally, it happens that I'm driving down to Chicago that day. It wouldn't be too far out of the way to make a side trip through Milwaukee to try some of this.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 31, 2012)

The oldest cheddar I've had was 17 year old, in Frankenmuth Mi.  I also tasted the 15 year aged cheddar just moments before.  I enjoyed the 15 year old cheese, but not so much the 17 year aged version.  It had more of a "ripe" flavor, if you know what I mean.  The 15 year aged cheese still tasted like cheddar, but with an undeniably complex flavor, and that mineral graininess that begins to develop after three years of aging.

I will be anxiously awaiting a review of the 40 year aged cheddar.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2012)

The oldest local cheese I can get in my area is 12 years old.  It is dry, crumbly, buttery and sharp all at the same time.

This thread made me think of a local story that was captured in the children's book "_Colonel Meacham's Giant Cheese_" by Rosemary Nesbitt.  Colonel Meacham made a huge cheese and sent it to Washington for Andrew Jackson to try.  The cheese made its way by horse and wagon, Erie Canal etc... until it finally arrived in  Washington where it was cut up and distributed to the public after being sampled by Andrew Jackson.


----------



## Claire (Aug 31, 2012)

40!  Wow.  I live in cheese-land and drive to factories to get the oldest I can, which is 15.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, that is some old cheese


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 31, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Wow, that is some old cheese



I thought 40 was the new 20.

Would love a taste of that cheddar!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

So true DL


----------

